# D20 Modern/Delta Green?



## talien (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

So we started our Call of Cthulhu (d20)/Delta Green (Call of Cthulhu)/Black Ops (GURPS) game, in which our heroes work for Majestic 12, which in turn draws its inspiration from Alien Invasion (http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=15941&it=1) and Blood & Blades: The Profiler's Guide to Slashers (http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=19481&it=1).  There's even an element of Dread, as I use the Tower of Sanity mechanic (Sanity checks require pulls from the Jenga tower, see more at http://www.tiltingatwindmills.net/dread). I've written three chapters so far and we just played a bunch more I have to write up.  

The campaign is going really well, like gangbusters, from the very start.  We put a lot more thought into this game than the Arcanis one, which was largely dictated by a narrative arc not our own.  Since I have total control over the campaign, it's going to take some dark, comic turns at various points...it also will combine the established Call of Cthulhu canon with elements of Fall of Cthulhu (comic), Lori Lovecraft (comic, I know it's hard to comprehend what in the world I'm talking about but you'll have to trust me), Ramsey Campbell's Cold Print, Men in Black, X-Files, and a bunch of other insanity.  What's great is that I was able to plot the character arcs out early, so elements of their history pop up in the campaign and each PC gets to grow (or, ya know, die horribly). 

My question is this: should I bother posting it here?  Is there any interest?  Although I remember a few D20 Modern story hours on the forums, there's nary a single one that's current on the three pages of this forum now.  I'm wondering if I should just post it to Yog-Sothoth (if they'll have me) or somewhere else.

So anyway, this is an exploratory poll to confirm the level of interest.  If I don't get any responses either way, I'll get the hint too.


----------



## Leinart (Dec 9, 2007)

cant speak for anyone else but id read it.


----------



## ajanders (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh heck yes!

More fun than sprinting through the gelid Arctic while pursued by squamous pseudopods of soul-destroying horror!

(Actually, many things are more fun than sprinting through the gelid Arctic while pursued by squamous pseudopods of soul-destroying horror. But this is certainly one of them!)


----------



## talien (Dec 12, 2007)

Okay, though there hasn't been a lot of voting, I think ENWorld is the best place to post the next story hour.  Yog-Sothoth doesn't have a convenient means of providing a story hour (the journal doesn't provide a view counter), and my post to the D20 modern forums has received hits with no response whatsoever.  So this is the place I'm going to post the D20 Modern story hour.

Unlike the Arcanis one, I'm going to post the updates fast and furiously. I'm also going to encourage our players to participate here as well, so they can voice their opinions and enjoy the feedback (assuming we get any).

I'll post the story hour in a separate thread and link to it from here.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## talien (Dec 12, 2007)

And here's the story hour: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214026


----------

